# 2 in 1 pedal: ‘Kliche Mini’ (Klon Centaur) and ‘Bluebreaker’ (Marshall Bluesbreaker)



## Alchemy Audio (May 8, 2019)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Travis (Aug 22, 2019)

How did you do the led in the footswitch?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 22, 2019)

the LED footswitches are sold that way.  You can get different color LEDs in the rings, and some have bi-color LEDs as well.  One source is Tayda Electronics, but you can find them from other suppliers too.


----------



## DrVon (Aug 23, 2019)

What enclosure size is that?


----------



## Alchemy Audio (Aug 23, 2019)

4S6500(5 5/8" x 4 5/8" x 1 9/16")
					

Description 4S6500 Diecast Aluminum Enclosure (Similar to a New Sensor 1790NS)PLEASE READ BEFORE ORDERING  Please allow up to 15 business days for powdercoat enclosures Pre-drilled enclosures also allow 1 extra business day Translucent powdercoat colors will show any irregularities in the...




					www.mammothelectronics.com


----------

